# Forum General General Discussion  Disgusting Food!!

## Hanna

_I am inspired by some truly disgusting pictures of "Jell-0" (I think it's spelled that way). It's an American dessert/pudding that was mentioned in another thread. I wouldn't eat that unless I was on the brink of starving to death! (and even then, there wouldn't be much point because it probably has no nutritional value whatsoever....)._   *So is there any seriously disgusting food in Russia? Food that foreigners (and some locals) can't stand...? Post some pictures! The worse the better!!!   *   _If you read this and come from some other country; share the "dark side" of your countrys' cuisine with the rest of us._  *JELL0*   *English deep-fried Mars bar*  (seriously... this is sold at fish&chips shops in Britain. Brits just like to deep fry things.... )    *Blood pudding* [Popular dish in Sweden - served to children at school.... I don't like it. It's made from pigs' blood.... ]    *A dish called surströmming (=rotten herring in a tin....)* also popular in Sweden... It smells DISGUSTING. Not for children.    *Good way to get blind, fast....*  Seriously illegal sale of home-made alcohol (in American English; "Moonshine")   
Some people make a big issue out of the French eating snails (escargot) and frogs... Personally I like it!!!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Johanna*, is it a deep-fried CHOCOLATE bar???? Am I right? Have you ever tried it? 
And what's that yellow stuff - is it some kind of pastry? Wow.. Just.. wow.
I'm just really impressed. Great thread!   ::    *Blood pudding* does not look very nice, but we also have various kinds of sausages made of blood ("кровяная колбаса" or "кровянка"), and I can imagine the taste. It looks familiar, and thus not scary. )
And *rotten herring*... I'm speechless again. Is it really rotten, or it's just a marketing trick?  ::  Apart from the disgusting name it looks pretty much like any salt fish we regulary eat here.  
The most disgusting Russian food, as many foreigners insist, is "*холодец*" (a kind of meat Jelly)). 
Unfortunately any foreign visitor is almost force-fed with it, though Russians themselves eat it rarely, mostly as a traditional holiday snack (goes well with vodka, he-he).  
Actually, it's not that bad. I like it with mustard, this dish is a bit tasteless on its own. But the last time I ate it was at least a few years ago. So yes, people do not cook it very often.   
You may also check this link: http://rt.com/Russia_Now/Russiapedia/On ... odets.html

----------


## Ramil

Hmm, that blue Jello looks intriguing.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Hmm, that blue Jello looks intriguing.

 I think it's supposed to be an ocean with icebergs and.. erm.. dead fish on top? )))

----------


## Basil77

It was mentioned already in another thread: "Dressed herring":   
When I was a kid I was wondering, how can people consume this disgusting stuff? But now I can eat it, especially with a liqueur-glass of vodka.  ::  But I still don't think it's a very tasty dish, just eatable, nothing more. 
Also stewed cabagge and broccoli look very disgusting for my taste  ::  :

----------


## Hanna

*I would eat the things from Basil77s thread, but I would NOT eat that meat pudding in GromoZeka's thread.* 
I thought they were joking about the deep-fried Mars bar when I first heard about it! But it is not. Here is Delia Smith (now a very popular TV-chef...) deep frying a Mars bar in the 1980s.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGOaaYeMyS8 
I have never had it and I certainly never will!  _
I never go into fish&chip shops anyway; I get sick just walking past them! It just stinks of greasy oil. Richmond, where I live has only one fish & chip shop because people who live here have realised that this type of food is very unhealthy. Plus half of the population of Richmond are Germans/French and other Europeans anyway, and would not touch the stuff._  
Fish and chips (the takeaway dish is eaten off an old newspaper. The green stuff is mashed tinned peas...)    
Another insane thing in England is that if you go into a pub and order food; then you get chips (=French fries in US English) with everything... Even if you order an omelette or a salad!)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> It was mentioned already in another thread: "Dressed herring"

 It's a blasphemy! I don't know anyone who does not like it!!! And it's yummy.  ::  
If we are talking about personal tatses here... I always found "Pasta in milk" incredibly disgusting. And it was one of the main dishes in my kindergarten!
Basically it's pasta boiled in milk. What makes it especially unedible in my opinion is milk skin that stucks to noodles.

----------


## Hanna

_Sorry I am dissing American puddings!!!! Most of them are yummy, just don't like these very artificial ones._   *More Jello!* I bet this is banned in the EU because it has too much additives. Have never seen anything like this in reality.  ::    
An American friend of mine during my school time, once had some packets of *"Angel Delight"* confiscated by Customs in Sweden when she returned after a holiday.  I am not sure why they confiscated it, but she LOVED the stuff and was angry about losing it for months. Hence I remember the product name still.... I remember her leaving her half-eaten cups of gory pink slime around in the dorm. Disgusting!   *"Angel Delight"* a sort of mousse, but more slimy! Tastes like sugar and additives.

----------


## Basil77

I wouldn't eat the jelly pudding that Gromozeka posted too. Looks rather disgusting, eew. But generally I rather like холодец. My mother-in-law makes it this way (generally from goose meat):    
But my favorite is общепит-style холодец (with horseradish or mustard):

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Basil77*, dont "Eww" at my "kholodets"! I think that it's much prettier than yours.   ::   
Just a random question:
I always wondered why they constantly feed people Jell-O at schools and hospitals (according to TV, at least).  ::  It seems a bit unhealthy, especially when recovering patients and growing children are involved. And it's not nutritious!

----------


## Hanna

The soup from Basil77s post is every negative stereotype about Eastern European cuisine LOL!!! "All soups, no fresh vegetable, mysterious meat dish.... " I'd eat it though, it doesn't look disgusting, just bland.  
-------------------------- 
To answer GromoZeka's post:  I once spent 4 days at an *English NHS hospital* (state, free). I did not get Jello, but the food was NOT good, according to my tastes (some people probably think it's OK). I hardly ate anything and convinced a warden to get me some fruit and chocolates from the the kiosk. Another woman in the room had said she was a vegetarian and she got quite nice looking food, so if I have to go to an NHS hospital again, I'll say I am a vegetarian.  
English people are just so unhealthy. For school lunches for children, they pack things like: Cheese fingers, Crisps, Mars bar and an Apple.   
I really don't know why the state schools don't have a canteen and serve the kids some healthy food. Some of them are from bad homes and it may be the only healthy food they get.  *
What's the situation for this in Russia? Do the schools serve food or does the child have to bring his own food for lunch?*   *Unhealthy school lunch for children in England.*

----------


## Basil77

> *Basil77*, dont "Eww" at my "kholodets"! I think that it's much prettier than yours.

 Actually imho it's even not a classic 'kholodets' on the picture you have posted. It looks more like "заливное" for me. I dislike how it looks only for the reason that It seems like there are some carrot-looking suff in it. Eww, I hate carrot in such things  ::  . But generally I like 'заливное', especially from beef tongues, yum:   
My cousin's mother-in-law works with Americans and she told me a story how she invited two of them to a dinner in her house. And one of the dishes was jelly from beef tongues (заливной язык). They tasted it and both of them liked it very much, but then one of them asked from what ingridients the dish was made of. Acording to her, Americans don't eat meat "sub-products" at all. So, when they realized that they just have eaten beef tongues, they suddenly had to visit bathroom emmediately.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> The soup from Basil77s post is every negative stereotype about Eastern European cuisine LOL!!! "All soups, no fresh vegetable, mysterious meat dish.... " I'd eat it though, it doesn't look disgusting, just bland.

 It's not a soup it's more like a jelly.

----------


## Hanna

A classic Swedish sweet that foreigners hate: Turkish Pepper (very firy salty-sweet-pepper liqorice)  
+ 
vodka....   
= 
"Turkish pepper shot" (i.e you fill up the whole glass and sweep it...)   *I cannot imagine anything worse than getting drunk on that!!!*

----------


## gRomoZeka

> A classic Swedish sweet that foreigners hate: Turkish Pepper (very firy salty-sweet-pepper liqorice)[/img]

 Hmmmm, I think I might like it.  ::  
When I was a kid I loved to eat lump sugar with salt. And I like spicy food. Not sure about liqorice, though.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Basil77  It was mentioned already in another thread: "Dressed herring"   It's a blasphemy! I don't know anyone who does not like it!!! And it's yummy.

 Now you know the two of us. I can't stand even seeing this disgusting stuff. Not even with vodka.

----------


## kamka

jello is actually pretty popular in Poland, especially amongst children, I used to eat it fairly often  ::  It's also popular to have cakes with jelly. I'm pretty surprised with you thinking it's disgusting, I thought it was popular everywhere  ::  
we also have this холодец thingy, we call it "galat", not a fan of it, personally. :P   

> If we are talking about personal tatses here... I always found "Pasta in milk" incredibly disgusting. And it was one of the main dishes in my kindergarten!

 it was also the nightmare of my childhood   ::   
We have a particularily disgusting soup in Polish cuisine, called "czarnina" (aka. "czernina" in some parts), it's made of blood:  
Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
and another one would be "flaki", made of cow's guts (parts of stomach, to be exact):  
Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
One of the most disgusting things I was forced to eat, though, were the British sausages, tasted like made of paper!!!

----------


## ExiONEe

How about some liverwurst (ливерная колбаса)?   
I think it has a disgusting taste. I've only once eaten it but I believe I would never tried again.   ::   
Or these ones:   
I have no idea what is the name of it in English.
Maybe something kind of "the pluck pies" or "pies with pluck". In Russian it's "пирожки с ливером". When "пирожки с ливером" are hot they're quite eatable but the colder the worse.   ::

----------


## capecoddah

How to Make Jello Shots Drink Recipe: Jello Shots  
Popular at parties when I was in college. Vodka or white rum are best, Everclear (grain alcohol) works too.
Jello is just a fruit-flavored bit of fun. It's gelatin.
Serving Size: 1/4 pkg (1/2 cup prepared) 21g; Calories: 80, Total Fat: 0g, Carbs: 19g, Protein: 2g
In the movie "Animal House", John Belushi's character sucks down a serving of that size in the cafeteria line.
According to Kraft Foods, more than a million packages of Jell-O brand gelatin are purchased each day.

----------


## Ramil

I don't mind jelly at all, it's that blue color what I wonder at. No natural ingredient can produce such a color.

----------


## Mr Happy Go Lucky

> *So is there any seriously disgusting food in Russia? Food that foreigners (and some locals) can't stand...? Post some pictures! The worse the better!!!   * [/color]

 Food?
Well, yestedi I wen out on the town, got plastered and blew my groceris
Should I post up a pikche of the groceris? (those goceris are veri disgustin and gross   ::  )  ::   Jeez boy am I havin fun!!! 
sorry couldn't help myself but you said the worse the better. Just got to my apartment from a hard days work. 
PS: nothing beats Russian vodka if you wanna get wasted. 80 proof is no picknick in the park!!!

----------


## Cadenza

I don't like пирожки с повидлом.  
But i like холодец. It tastes good.

----------


## rockzmom

I believe I wrote about the Amish on the forum before and how I am close to Amish country here... so... scrapple is one of the things they make and sell around here that is just gross!   

> Scrapple (Pennsylvania Dutch) is traditionally a mush of pork scraps and trimmings combined with cornmeal and flour, often buckwheat flour, and spices. It is similar to pon haus, which uses only the broth from cooked meat. The mush is formed into a semi-solid congealed loaf, and slices of the scrapple are then panfried before serving. Scraps of meat left over from butchering, not used or sold elsewhere, were made into scrapple to avoid waste.  
> Scrapple is typically made of hog offal, such as the head, heart, liver, and other scraps, which are boiled with any bones attached (often the entire head), to make a broth. Once cooked, bones and fat are discarded, the meat is reserved, and (dry) cornmeal is boiled in the broth to make a mush. The meat, finely minced, is returned to the pot and seasonings, typically sage, thyme, savory, black pepper, and others, are added. The mush is formed into loaves and allowed to cool thoroughly until set. The proportions and seasoning are very much a matter of the region and the cook's taste.

----------


## gRomoZeka

I think that the winners in this thread so far are *deep-fried Mars bar* and (without a doubt) *"czarnina"*!  ::   *kamka*, is it popular??? Where can you get blood for it? Is it sold in the markets? Like, in jars?.. Scary.  On the other hand, some of the food mentioned here I'll eat without second thought. Some of it I even like. ))

----------


## Seraph

Scrapple gets a vote.  And sausages.  Liverwurst.  Blood sausages/pudding.  All such disguised mystery meats ground up with lots of fat and artificial  flavour enhancers and then hidden inside something.    ::    It's like some propaganda.    ::  
Сало будет смерть.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ...Where can you get blood for it? Is it sold in the markets? Like, in jars?.. Scary. ...

 You can buy this coagulated blood in asian stores. They make soup with it.  I would not eat it.

----------


## почемучка

This website has some real winners:  http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/

----------


## почемучка

Also, I really wanted to hate сало, but unfortunately I kind of liked it.  Now I just hate myself.

----------


## rockzmom

> I don't mind jelly at all, it's that blue color what I wonder at. No natural ingredient can produce such a color.

 ramil... I gave up sodas about 7 years ago but every once in a while I will drink kool-aid (which I was NOT allowed to have a kid) and my favorite one is Ice Blue Raspberry Lemonade.. I doooooo love the color of it!

----------


## Ramil

> This website has some real winners:  http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/

 OMG. I actually had the guts to browse several pages. I think I'm going to stick to vegetables for the next several days.
About сало (basically - pig's fat). It can be quite delicious but I can't eat it without vodka. Ethanol dissolves fat and fat neutralizes alcohol - you can even call this healthy. 
Isn't it just beautiful?  ::  And you should consume all that having only just returned from the freezing outside:    
@rockzmom, well, even there are such natural things that can make food blue I might reconsider, but still I'm not sure whether such ingridiends were used in some blue stuff or was it copper sulphate instead  ::

----------


## Waterlaz

Looking at all that food made me hungry. I'm not very sure about that rotten herring thing. I probably wouldn't eat that. But the rest looks great   ::

----------


## Waterlaz

Oh and i'm not very intrieged with that jelly. It looks more like some sort of a childrens plastic toy. Especially this one

----------


## kamka

> *kamka*, is it popular??? Where can you get blood for it? Is it sold in the markets? Like, in jars?.. Scary.

 no, it's not very popular anymore, I think it's because of the fact people have become more conscious of what they eat. As for the blood, it's not really sold in the markets, as far as I know. At least I've never seen it :P It's usually bought from the people who live in the countryside and have their own animals.

----------


## starrysky

Interesting thread.   ::   Though i'm not sure I know any food that's really disgusting. Mainly because I'm very wary when it comes to food and just never try anything I don't like the look of. I'm no fun of *"сало"* (lard?) -- just don't eat it. But in fact, I've never even tried it. There's a moment in the film "Ballad of a soldier" where the main heroine eats it -- a huge chunk of it, I thought it looked kinda disgusting. But perhapr when you're really hungry... 
Regarding some other stuff mentioned here --   *"холодец"* -- don't eat it but don't think it's exactly disgusting.  *"селедка/сельдь под шубой"/dressed herring (literally: herring under a furcoat)* -- don't eat the herring part, adore the "шуба"/dressing part (the combination of boiled grated beetroot with mayonnaise. Yum. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B1%D0%BE%D0%B9  *"noodles in milk"* (or whatever you call it) -- like it. Simple sweet dish, it just should be done properly or the nasty milk parts should be removed.  
There is one Japanese thingy which I haven't tried but the description of it sounds really strange -- *natto*     

> Nattō is a traditional Japanese food made from soybeans fermented with Bacillus subtilis. It is popular especially as a breakfast food. As a rich source of protein, nattō and the soybean paste miso formed a vital source of nutrition in feudal Japan. Nattō can be an acquired taste because of its powerful smell, strong flavor, and slippery texture.

----------


## Dogboy182

> *So is there any seriously disgusting food in Russia? Food that foreigners (and some locals) can't stand...? Post some pictures! The worse the better!!!   *

 I'm too lazy to read this topic or check to see if anyone mentioned it, but, KEFIR. 
It is literally rotten milk. Smells like an @$$ and tastes even worse. Its thick like melting ice cream and goes down like glue. Yet Russians gulp this semen like substance like its going extinct.  
It is literally the most disgusting thing in the world... I don't even understand why they waste their money on it?? Just don't throw away old milk... Its the same thing!!  
Its like if wearing dirty underwear came into style and everyone was spending boatloads of money on dirty underwear... WHY? JUST WEAR YOUR OWN FOR FREE. Thats literally how toxic this 'drink' is.  http://www.freewebs.com/dailywalkinfarm ... %20jar.jpg 
I think i just barfed in my mouth. My girlfriend LOVES to get a mouthful of this vile substance while I'm busy playing video games or binge drinking (basically distracted) pretend like she wants to kiss me and then spit it in my mouth. She seems to get a real kick out of it.

----------


## Misha Tal

> *So is there any seriously disgusting food in Russia? Food that foreigners (and some locals) can't stand...? Post some pictures! The worse the better!!!   *

 The worse the better? You sure? Then I'll tell you!
The devilish thing you're about to see, is called _kalle pache_, which literally means "head and hooves" in Persian. Head and hooves of sheep, that is. And that's not all that is to it: to make it look more hideous, people usually serve a nice dish of the poor sheep's eyes, brain, etc. along with it.
If you have heart problems, DO NOT continue reading this. If you understand the risk, then take a deep breath, be sure to have a plastic bag near you for emergency purposes, and now...click here.
I have to make it clear that Iranian cuisine is not in the least _that_ dreadful. I guess this mouth-watering meal has emerged from the troubled mind of some wretched shepherd who wanted to prove that no part of a sheep's body is useless. 
You won't believe this, but some people eat it like it's just descended from heaven. And if you're not throwing up yet, just imagine having that thing for breakfast.   ::   ::  
I've tried it only once, and it was out of absolute madness. I won't do it again if my life depended on it. I just won't. Don't push it.

----------


## vox05

> I'm too lazy to read this topic or check to see if anyone mentioned it, but, KEFIR. 
> It is literally rotten milk.

 It's rotten milk as cheese is bull dung just because they both on some stage were processed using ferments found in cow stomach.
And - not Russian food - but nevertheless  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamprey#Uses

----------


## Dogboy182

I didn't know it wasn't Russian, I've just never seen it anywhere besides Russia (and CIS countries). I'm not a fan of cheese either :P

----------


## kidkboom

I'm surprised no one mentioned some of these - rocky mountain oysters http://blog.rifftrax.com/wp-content/photos/Oysters1.jpg which yeah, if you don't know, are basically bull testicles;  pickled pig's feet (though maybe russians have something like this as i know they taught us all how to pickle things yeah) http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...KYWdlgfurZyMCQ  ; actually my dad used to make a soup out of those feet.. =)  ::

----------


## Hanna

> It's rotten milk as cheese is bull dung just because they both on some stage were processed using ferments found in cow stomach.And - not Russian food

 Wow, I ate lots of that when I was a kid. It's quite popular in Scandinavia; we have something similar ("fil"), and kefir for us is an exotic variation on that. But I had no idea it was "processed using fements found in the cows stomach".  
But what are you talking about, of course kefir is Russian! 
If not, it is the victim of seriously misleading marketing: 
Note onion dome churches on the package  ::     
Note that it says (in Swedish) "Den ryska filen" (=Russian soured milk)  
Russian-looking person on the carton of Norwegian kefir:  ::     
I think Yoghurt is more healthy though!     

> My girlfriend LOVES to get a mouthful of this vile substance while I'm busy playing video games or binge drinking (basically distracted) pretend like she wants to kiss me and then spit it in my mouth. She seems to get a real kick out of it.

 Haha, I am beginning to like this woman.... Just the right person for you Dogboy!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Haha, I am beginning to like this woman.... Just the right person for you Dogboy!!!

 lol yeah. She's great  ::

----------


## vox05

> It's rotten milk as cheese is bull dung just because they both on some stage were processed using ferments found in cow stomach.And - not Russian food
> 			
> 		  But I had no idea it was "processed using fements found in the cows stomach".

 My comment related to comparison of kefir with rotten milk.  It's cheese that is processed using that ferments (and bulldung is too). It is yellowish (or dark-yellow...) in color and smell... well, they both smell. So - any difference? (ps apparently some older recipes for kefir included rennet ferment too)

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

I actually love кефир. I like virtually everything Russian traditional cuisine can throw at me. There's only one huge exception: холодец!   ::   
I have never ever refused anything offered to me in the name of Russian hospitality, but that one time I had to draw the line and inform my poor хозяйка that I was very sorry, but I couldn't eat another bite of the stuff...

----------


## elizabethkutsenov

*I think the winner is the deep fried mars bar.
I have never had them but I have had deep fried oreos and snickers...*

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Of the things mentioned in the original post: 
Jell-0? never tried it
Deep fried mars bar? Surprisingly delicious.
Blood pudding? Assuming this is the same as "black pudding", then it's delicious. No fried breakfast is complete without it!
Surströmming? Never heard of it... sounds revolting, but as the saying goes, "don't knock it 'til you've tried it!"
Home-made alcohol? I once had tried some dubious "home-made nettle beer", which wasn't too vile... but as the saying goes, "if it'll get me drunk then who cares what it tastes like?" (Caution: not a real saying. I just made that saying up.)
Snails? Tried them, they're quite nice. Never had frogs' legs though. 
also, I'm pretty sure these top anything mentioned so far: http://www.cracked.com/article_14979_6- ... world.html

----------


## Nichole.

Somebody mentioned Scrapple on here... I think it was rockzmom. 
Oh my gosh... it's so good! 
Here in Philadelphia, it's practically a staple of the diet (usually with the older folk). 
Most people get squemish when they see what it's made of (even people like me who love it). The ingredients don't give it justice. It actually tastes like bacon. That's why most people here eat it with breakfast. 
Philadelphia Scrapple is the best.

----------


## Lampada

Scribbler | *приятного аппетита*

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Scribbler | *приятного аппетита*

 Спасибо, Лампада! Я давно искала эту ссылку, но не помнила, где ее видела. ))

----------

